# perc6i and FreeBSD 8.3/9



## papelboyl1 (Feb 29, 2012)

I had a look at the hardware notes and it seems this controller maybe be supported. The notes only says Perc6 but there are various models on the Perc6 range.

1. Is this controller supported?
2. How well does it work with ZFS? I'm not planning to use the built-in RAID5 feature.

I searched this forum and the net and the discussions I found were from years ago which may be irrelevant to the current crop of FreeBSD.

Thank you.


----------



## throAU (Mar 1, 2012)

I think I am running a Perc 6i in a FreeBSD 9.0 ZFS test box I built yesterday (it's definitely Perc 6).

So far, I have no problems.  I've set all 6 disks in a Poweredge 2950 (16GB RAM, Quad core Xeon) as RAID0 virtual disks with 1 drive per VD and have ZFS striping across 3 SATA mirrors, so far without incident.

Bonnie++ gives me 1800 read IOPs and 220-230MB/sec read speeds.  But that is about the extent of my testing just yet, it's been up for about 24 hrs so far under minimal load.

I'll reboot the box tomorrow and confirm it is a 6i; but so far so good as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## papelboyl1 (Mar 1, 2012)

perc6 family is the default raid controller of 2950.


----------



## throAU (Mar 2, 2012)

Have confirmed, it's a Perc 6i.  So far, so good.

FreeBSD 9.0 installed just fine to it without any need for kernel options, etc.  I have root on ZFS and everything is currently working fine.


----------



## papelboyl1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## throAU (Mar 2, 2012)

FYI, your device names will be

mfidX

Where X is the virtual disk number in your RAID controller.


----------

